# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/17



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be very good. Walleyes are being caught in most
all parts of the lake and right now most presentations are working. Some of the
better areas have been all the bridges of the lake, the north end of Six Mile Bay,
the Golden Pond near the Mauvee Bridge, Howards Farm, Holy Bay, New Mil Bay, the
north end of Creel Bay, Foughty's Point, Skadsen's, and some of the smaller bays in
East Devils Lake. Anglers are slip bobbering with leeches or crawlers in the trees
in 5-12 feet of water, jigging rockier or bridge areas, or cranking the shorelines
with shad raps, eskos, countdowns or pitching jigs with plastic such as sassy shads.
Pike continue to be caught in most areas along with walleyes, but their action has
slowed a bit from earlier. White bass continue to show up in the north end of Creel
Bay, Howards Bay, some of the back bays in Pelican, Penny Bay, Hay Bale Bay, and
Skadsen's. Jigs with minnows or blue/silver or firetiger cranks have been working
the best. This Saturday is the FLW tournaments final day and Sunday the Lake Region
Anglers Association will be having it's annual DL Open fishing tournament. We wish
all anglers the best of luck!!!


----------

